# Red Hill Horse camp



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I don't know anything about that area, but I highly recommend East Fork Stables in Jamestown, TN. It looks about equal distance from you. There is also South Fork in that area also.

Check out horsetraildirectory.com


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

My SO and I rode there a year or so ago - I loved it! The owners were both incredibly nice people. Gene (I think that was his name) really knows the trails and is a great resource when it comes to recommending which ones to take based on how long you want to ride, and what kind of riding you like. He'll mark up a map for you to show you where to go, and the trails were pretty well-marked.

The camp was well-kept with nice stalls for the horses at night and nice, flat sites for a wide variety of trailers and rigs. I can't remember for certain if they allow you to set up high tie lines or not.

You can access the trails from a few trailheads at the camp, so it's nice not having to backtrack when going in and out of camp. Everything from riding along the top of a ridge to riding down alongside a stream - one trail was pretty washed out but most of them were nice. 

Noteworthy, though, is that some of the trails are shared with ATVs and dirtbikes. We ran into a couple of groups of them - one understood the concept of trail etiquette, the others just flew on by. And some people complain that _horses_ tear up trails.:evil:

Would I go back to Red Hill? You bet. We were only there for a weekend so we didn't get to do much riding, but I would absolutely love to go back and see more of it.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow thanks Miss Jolly I only live 25 miles away but have not been over there but you can bet I will before the end of the summer. If you guys get down this way 
pull my chain I would love to meet you guys and maybe we could ride together.


----------

